# Lock up a Push Pole??



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

bike lock through the foot?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You did the right thing. I don't know your house so I can't give you any advise. My pp is kept in my down stairs garage. I have it hanging from the rafters. Even though I live in a safe neighborhood they can be gone in a second. I also want to keep it out of the sun


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Bike lock through the foot or try one of these splices. I have one of these to lock my pp in my suburban if needed. it works pretty well and is easy to install.

http://stiffypushpoles.com/stiffy-accessories/stiffy-pushpole-two-piece-connection-kit


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try putting it thru an upstairs window vs using the stairs?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

JC Gator, I considered that, but I could cut the center section on the foot off in less than a minute with a hand saw! The two piece section is an idea!!

Net 30, you may have something there!! When you have a 16yr old helper who is motivated to go fishing, they will do damn near anything you ask them!!  I can see us now handing the push pole up 2 the front porch through the side door. Sounds crazy but will work!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

The only problem with keeping it locked on the boat is the sun will destroy it and make it splinter eventually,unless it's covered. 
Maybe hang under the eves of your house??


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

You could install a PVC pipe somewhere to slide the pole into (all but the foot), maybe somewhere under the house where the pvc would look like part of the house? I've seen people use pvc mounted to their trailer to stash a pole for towing on the highway.


----------



## rgsummerlin (Jan 13, 2015)

I too have feared my PP would walk away over the years of travelling and staying in different places. Got a cable rope and padlock from Home Depot several years back and locked it to the poling platform or front of trailer depending on direction stored. Pushed one loop through the foot, then threaded other looped end through the first loop, and then lock to something substantial. 

Definitely keep it out of sun while not in use. Store mine on ceiling in garage between trips. If you've ever poled with one that is splintering, you'll not soon forget it. 

Another thought is to put hooks in the sides of the floor joists under the house/above the parking area (if possible) and hide it or make look like plumbing. 

Fortunately those who value a PP also have pretty good values.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Fortunately, a 20'+ PP is kinda hard to walk away with. And as mentioned above, the vast majority of folks determined/crazy enough to pole a skiff are rarely the thieving type.
However, general practice seems to be a bike lock through the foot to the trailer. But, be sure to store the PP out of the sun at all costs.
I hang mine from the garage ceiling. But, it sounds like your best bet will be to stick it through a 2nd floor window or hang it under the house in an inconspicuous manner.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

If the upstairs window idea doesn't work or becomes a pain time after time I've always kept mine locked up with a bike lock on the fork but under the boat on top of the trailer. Kinda hard to explain but it's somewhat out of sight and protected from the sun. Good luck


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I talked to Max Gain Systems and they said they were going to make a screw together pole soon that would solve your problem


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a wood privacy fence and I set it on top of the top rail and posts. It stays shaded most of the day there as well.


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

I locked mine threw the foot also with a bike lock. I did keep mine in the sun for a while but I asked nicely  and my wife made a sleeve for the push pole out of sunbrella fabric to keep the sun off of it .


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I locked mine threw the foot also with a bike lock. I did keep mine in the sun for a while but I asked nicely  and my wife made a sleeve for the push pole out of sunbrella fabric to keep the sun off of it .


Kinda like a Stiffy condom?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> > I locked mine threw the foot also with a bike lock. I did keep mine in the sun for a while but I asked nicely  and my wife made a sleeve for the push pole out of sunbrella fabric to keep the sun off of it .
> 
> 
> Kinda like a Stiffy condom?


Everyone thought it, you just said it lol


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

haha i knew that was coming when i said it but hey it keeps it protected


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I have feared this for years also. But like stated earlier it's kinda hard to steal a push pole. Unless you have a boat at the ready to put it on. I really don't think this is high on the list of your local crack head. It's kinda hard to pedal your Huffy MTB with a 21' Stiffy in hand. Has anyone really experienced this theft first hand? In all my 20+ years of pushing boats around with sticks. I have not had the first problem with theft.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

> I have feared this for years also. But like stated earlier it's kinda hard to steal a push pole. Unless you have a boat at the ready to put it on. I really don't think this is high on the list of your local crack head. It's kinda hard to pedal your Huffy MTB with a 21' Stiffy in hand. Has anyone really experienced this theft first hand? In all my 20+ years of pushing boats around with sticks. I have not had the first problem with theft.


 x2


----------



## rgsummerlin (Jan 13, 2015)

Ha. Funny that you ask this, because I did catch a couple guys in the process of stealing a buddy's PP while in Sarasota area. Buddy broke his in half (can't remember how at this point though) while fishing that morning, tossed it up on the grass next to the slip, and went to lunch. I walked up several minutes later and saw a couple guys walk over, look at it, pick up both pieces, and take it over to their boat. 

I will admit that that I was unsure if he was disgusted with the break or was tossing it aside to trash it later, so these guys might have thought it was being abandoned. Could have been an honest mistake, but better judgement should have kept those guys from grabbing it. Regardless, the PP was recovered and repaired.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I hang mine in my downstairs garage. I use a pice of a wire clothes hanger that I have cut to a 2' section I bend into a U shape with turned down ends with a needle noes to make it so I can screw it to a floor joist. This U holds one end of the pole in the middle. The point end rest on my HVAC pipes and the foot I tie with cord to another joist were I have placed a screw to attach it

I have 2 poles this way safe and out of the sun. No cost and it works


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

acraft1720 said:


> You could install a PVC pipe somewhere to slide the pole into (all but the foot), maybe somewhere under the house where the pvc would look like part of the house? I've seen people use pvc mounted to their trailer to stash a pole for towing on the highway.


I was just thinking the same thing. The PVC pipe mounted high up in a corner on the inside side of the pilings. Maybe with a rectangular box at the front of the pipe with a side door that can be open to accommodate the foot and then closed. With a lock hasp, you could even lock it.

I've also seen some removable/ interchangeable feet installed. Maybe you can have that done to your pole and then just remove the foot for storage into the PVC pipe. Then just pop on an end cap on the pipe and no one would know or suspect otherwise. Then throw the foot in the house or the boat.

permitchaser, I don't think it was storage he was more concerned with. Just the fact that it might just grow legs!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. The PVC pipe mounted high up in a corner on the inside side of the pilings. Maybe with a rectangular box at the front of the pipe with a side door that can be open to accommodate the foot and then closed. With a lock hasp, you could even lock it.
> 
> I've also seen some removable/ interchangeable feet installed. Maybe you can have that done to your pole and then just remove the foot for storage into the PVC pipe. Then just pop on an end cap on the pipe and no one would know or suspect otherwise. Then throw the foot in the house or the boat.
> 
> permitchaser, I don't think it was storage he was more concerned with. Just the fact that it might just grow legs!


They have to get through the locked garage door and my vicious bird dog
To get legs


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I have mine mounted under the roof. I took 3 2" PVC Couplers and screwed it into the roof over hang and just slide it in when stored.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

It seems to me that if you can leave the boat, you can leave the push pole.

But if you're really attached to your pole you could stick it in a hole somewhere deep enough to fit the whole thing and be big enough for your foot to get in too.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I know of two people to have their PP stolen, and both of them were off their boat at a dock. Easier to steal with a boat i'm guessing. Either way, I lock mine up with a cable through the foot to trailer or to U bolt on bow when on jetdock for a period of time. I know a handsaw would make it an easy get away, but i'm just trying to make an honest person honest.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> It seems to me that if you can leave the boat, you can leave the push pole.
> 
> But if you're really attached to your pole you could stick it in a hole somewhere deep enough to fit the whole thing and be big enough for your foot to get in too.


Mike, this is a family rated fishing board! 


lol


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I got some 3" diameter PVC pipe sections long enough to put together to house my 21' Carbon Marine and once all glued together I strapped it and screwed it to my wooden privacy fence. Then screwed a large I-bolt into the 6x6 post that sits about a foot from where the foot of the push pole comes out, and strap a insulated wire (tire lock rope) that you can get at Home Depot through the foot through the eye of the I-bolt. Secure with the master lock and you've got a great setup that's out of the sun. 

Have also heard of guys running them parallel behind some long bushes and painting the PVC black again to disguise it. 

Give it a shot. Should work out great.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My 20' PP in my living room behind my couch. People rarely comment on it.


----------

